# Bayou Guitars?



## Steve P (May 9, 2007)

Hello all,

I bought my first acoustic guitar at the end of February this year. After much plinking in various Vancouver music shops, I kept returning to a little-known store that sold their own brand of guitars, called "Bayou". 

Most of the guitars are made out of beautiful cuts of Sitka Spruce, and the necks are styled after vintage Gibsons (so I'm told). Mine has a beautiful sunburst finish. Since I wasn't planning on plugging it in (I have some practicing to do before contemplating playing before a crowd!), I didn't bother with pickups. 

Although I'm new to acoustic guitars, I felt that this brand had an excellent tone for a relatively low cost. I paid $250 + tax, and felt that this guitar compared well to $400 - $600 guitars (like the Seagull S6 & solid top Yamahas) at the local music chain stores.

Does anybody else have experience with these guitars? Any insights? "Old Hippy" made a positive post about them last year, but I have seen no other reference to them on this forum. My guitar buddies tell me that it is a really nice guitar for the money -- any other views?

http://www.bayouguitars.com/
Click on the Bayou guitar to see a photo of their line. I have the BA-10S (for the solid spruce top).


----------

